# Saltato incontro Mr Bee - Berlusconi. Rinviato al 1 Maggio 2015.



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.

L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-conferenza-stampa-nel-pomeriggio-annuncio-vista-vt27722-34.html


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...


SPERIAMO che domani si chiuda tutto. Mi sono stufato di attendere.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Non se ne può più.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



Pessimi segnali...Ormai ai teatrini ci siamo abituati, e sappiamo anche riconoscerne l'odore a miglia di distanza.
In teoria sarei anche contento se la trattativa con Bee dovesse saltare, a patto che si chiudesse a breve quella con la cordata cinese. L'impressione però è quella che, se non vende ora, non vende più....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



Domani o la va o la spacca. Purtroppo sarò fuori quindi potrò seguire solo una tantum, speriamo bene....


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Pessimi segnali...Ormai ai teatrini ci siamo abituati, e sappiamo anche riconoscerne l'odore a miglia di distanza.
> In teoria sarei anche contento se la trattativa con Bee dovesse saltare, a patto che si chiudesse a breve quella con la cordata cinese. L'impressione però è quella che, se non vende ora, non vende più....



Resto ancora vagamente fiducioso. Certo che la stampa di regime tace per il momento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



Ho un po' di paura.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Domani o la va o la spacca. Purtroppo sarò fuori quindi potrò seguire solo una tantum, speriamo bene....



Buon per te... Domani secondo round con tensione alle stelle...


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Aprile 2015)

Cioè, a quanto si dice tutta la questione avrebbe avuto un rinvio anche per colpa di un'intervista ad una TV americana? Ma LOL!

Non facciamoci mancare i teatrini fino alla fine eh!


----------



## hiei87 (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Resto ancora vagamente fiducioso. Certo che la stampa di regime tace per il momento.



Io fino a qualche settimana "tifavo contro" Mr. Bee. Adesso sono tesissimo nella speranza che la trattativa si concluda positivamente, anche perchè non reggerei l'ennesimo teatrino, a meno che non si venga a sapere subito che ciò porterebbe a chiusura imminente con la cordata cinese.
Le sensazioni fino a un paio di ore fa erano positive, adesso lo sono decisamente meno....


----------



## robs91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



"Cessione tutt'altro che certa".....Così disse(2 volte) il pelato all'assemblea degli azionisti.Ho paura......


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io fino a qualche settimana "tifavo contro" Mr. Bee. Adesso sono tesissimo nella speranza che la trattativa si concluda positivamente, anche perchè non reggerei l'ennesimo teatrino, a meno che non si venga a sapere subito che ciò porterebbe a chiusura imminente con la cordata cinese.
> Le sensazioni fino a un paio di ore fa erano positive, adesso lo sono decisamente meno....



Voglio sperare che tutto questo rientri nel suo piano causato dalle manie di protegonismo e che domani faccia il serio.


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Aprile 2015)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma che razza di fgure sono?

Fossi in Bee me ne andrei imbafulito e lo lascierei da solo a pagare tutte le sue passività. Ma che figure ci fa anche con Bee stesso!


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Per vendere, vende.
Ma si sta dando ormai per scontato che venderà a Bee.
Ricordiamoci che proprio ieri è stato detto che la cordata di Lee vuole chiudere entro 2 giorni, quindi domani non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se comparirà anche Richard Lee ad Arcore.


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Aprile 2015)

Che sia arrivata una telefonata dalla Cina da un certo Lee? 

Dubito fortemente che Berlusconi abbia dei ripensamenti. Cederà, questo è sicuro. Probabilmente si starà valutando bene a CHI cedere.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (30 Aprile 2015)

siamo tesi noi, figuriamoci lui in persona (MrBee)


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



Certo che non vendere per 1 miliardo una squadra di calcio (che sarebbe record per club più venduto) piena di debiti, senza stadio e piena di pippe, vuole dire stare fuori col melone


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



Già sono pessimista di mio se poi cominciano con rinviato ecc è la fine, basta che venda sono disposta pure ad aspettare un mese.


----------



## Dapone (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Già sono pessimista di mio se poi cominciano con rinviato ecc è la fine, basta che venda sono disposta pure ad aspettare un mese.



eeeeeeeeeh no scusa...io voglio Cavani domani


----------



## markjordan (30 Aprile 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma che razza di fgure sono?
> 
> Fossi in Bee me ne andrei imbafulito e lo lascierei da solo a pagare tutte le sue passività. Ma che figure ci fa anche con Bee stesso!


ma che discorso e' ?
sta' vendendo il Milan mica un motorino


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

berlusconi e' quello che ha svenduto un po tutti i campioni, figuratevi se rinuncia ad un miliardo di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2015)

Preludio del grazie presidente.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Aprile 2015)

Bah secondo me anche Lee avrà fatto la sua proposta (ma magari al di fuori del circo dei media),sarà per questo che si aspetta ancora qualche giorno ?
Vediamo come va a finire questa storia...


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Aprile 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma che discorso e' ?
> sta' vendendo il Milan mica un motorino



Bee sta qui da giorni ormai, questi teatrini di interviste in America e di permanenze (prolungatissime)in Hotel si vedono solo da noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

*Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella serata di oggi non ci sarà alcun incontro ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee.
> 
> L'incontro è rinviato, probabilmente, a domani 1 Maggio. Mister Bee lascerà Milano e l'Italia il 2 Maggio.
> 
> ...



Mi rincuora un po' il fatto che se fosse in atto un teatrino, lo avrebbero già svelato questa sera.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste."*



Eccola la tv di regime. Infatti mi chiedevo che fine avesse fatto il sumaro.


----------



## aleslash (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste."*


Vendono ai cinesi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste."*


Entusiasmo ne ha solo Pippo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (30 Aprile 2015)

Ciao a tutti...da oggi ci sono anch'io su questa community....E' chiara l'idea del Berlusca....attendere per alzare il prezzo e guadagnarci...anche se a noi snerva questa attesa ma non stiamo parlando dell'acquisto di un gelato...bisogna preparare una miriade di documenti...ricordo la situazione dei cugini che per preparare il tutto ci hanno messo 6 mesi...quindi bisogna aver un po' di pazienza...e vedere il nostro TEAM in quale mani finirà....e non si puo' di certo criticare un presidente che ci ha preso dal nulla e ci ha portato a vincere tanto...ma come ogni cosa della vita.....il ciclo adesso e' FINITO! FORZA MILAN!


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me non avrebbe senso non vendere.. Cioè 1 miliardo lo prendi adesso tempo un paio di anni e neanche la metà ti danno.. Io confido nella voglia di vendere di Marina e PierSilvio..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece..."*



.


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece..."*



Ha inoltre aggiunto che ci sono dubbi consistenti su Bee, concludendo che c'erano prima e ci sono ancora oggi.


----------



## Dapone (30 Aprile 2015)

ma alciato gli ha rubato la marmellata?


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece..."*



Ha anche detto perà che le cordate cinesi non esistono,e che c'è solo Mr Bee


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Se iniziano ad uscire i vermi striscianti, significa che la cosa, forse, si mette male.


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto perà che le cordate cinesi non esistono,e che c'è solo Mr Bee



Quando gli han chiesto delle foto di Mr. Pink e Lee ad Arcore ha quasi fatto finta di niente.


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Secondo me non avrebbe senso non vendere.. Cioè 1 miliardo lo prendi adesso tempo un paio di anni e neanche la metà ti danno.. Io confido nella voglia di vendere di Marina e PierSilvio..



Vende sicuramente.

Secondo l'Ansa, domani scadrà il termine con la cordata di Lee.
Quindi domani ci sarà lo "scontro decisivo".


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quando gli han chiesto delle foto di Mr. Pink e Lee ad Arcore ha quasi fatto finta di niente.



Si ha glissato dicendo che quelle foto erano per altri scopi...


----------



## Isao (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece..."*



Vabbè. Teatrino Milan. Il più grande circo al mondo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche."*



Parole di Suma aggiornate. Bombe contro Bee.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche."*



Attacco mica male sul potenziale nuovo proprietario.
Sale l'ansia.....


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Parole di Suma aggiornate. Bombe contro Bee.



è normale dai,ne ieri ne oggi hanno convocato Galliani ad Arcore,non sarà che ...


----------



## gabuz (30 Aprile 2015)

Arriverà il giorno in cui ci lasceremo alle spalle tutto questo...

Io intanto mi metto in riva al fiume e aspetto...


----------



## Isao (30 Aprile 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Arriverà il giorno in cui ci lasceremo alle spalle tutto questo...
> 
> Io intanto mi metto in riva al fiume e aspetto...



Ma da quanto tempo ormai siamo seduti in questa cavolo di riva e non passa mai nulla? Nemmeno un Inzaghi è passato, nonostante tutto.


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> è normale dai,ne ieri ne oggi hanno convocato Galliani ad Arcore,non sarà che ...



Esatto, Suma è molto più vicino a Galliani che a Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche."*



Si va verso l'ennesimo teatrino.

Ma se Bee prende il Milan, DEVE fare piazza pulita.

PS Dietro Suma c'è il geometra. Ovviamente.


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vende sicuramente.
> 
> Secondo l'Ansa, domani scadrà il termine con la cordata di Lee.
> Quindi domani ci sarà lo "scontro decisivo".



Secondo me non avrebbe proprio senso.. E poi i suoi collaboratori Cefaliello e Franzosi vuoi che non gli abbiano detto vendi ora o mai più.. Capisco essere yes-man ma questi fanno riferimento anche a Marina...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> è normale dai,ne ieri ne oggi hanno convocato Galliani ad Arcore,non sarà che ...



Non volevo dirlo perchè poi sembra che sono fissato con Galliani, ma per fortuna quaclun'altro ha avuto questo mio retro-pensiero...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Fossi in Bee mollerei e lascerei 100 milioni al viscido da coprire ... Sto schifo non si schioda neqnxhe con le bombe


----------



## Hammer (30 Aprile 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma da quanto tempo ormai siamo seduti in questa cavolo di riva e non passa mai nulla? Nemmeno un Inzaghi è passato, nonostante tutto.



Inzaghi è il pesce piccolo. Non dà soddisfazione. Quando passeranno i salmoni e gli squali, allora sì...


----------



## folletto (30 Aprile 2015)

Teatrino? Ma per cosa? Non vendere e ripianare i meno 90 mln e rotti di bilancio e beccarsi insulti e contestazioni? Non vendere più a Bee ma alla cordata cinese di cui si è tanto parlato? Cosa ci guadagnerebbe con l'ennesimo teatrino?
Bisogna solo stare calmi e vedere cosa succede, anche se stare calmi vedendo cosa sta combinando questa non - società non è facile. 
Non so quali sono di preciso le offerte che ha ricevuto, non so cosa ha in testa il nano riguardo a Milan e politica ma di sicuro se ci fosse un'offerta di 1 miliardo di euro in uno, due o tre anni che sia, non potrebbe non vendere pur essendo folle


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non volevo dirlo perchè poi sembra che sono fissato con Galliani, ma per fortuna quaclun'altro ha avuto questo mio retro-pensiero...



Mai visto cosi Suma,è chiaro che ha capito che stanno facendo fuori Galliani


----------



## Reblanck (30 Aprile 2015)

La verità tanto la sanno solo in pochi e se ne saprà di più solo a cose fatte sia che vendono sia che rimanere Berlusconi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2015)

Cinesi cinesi


----------



## folletto (30 Aprile 2015)

Io la butto là, nel giro di una settimana i giochi dovrebbero essere fatti ma probabilmente non con Bee vista la dichiarazione ufficiale del Sumaro (e speriamo che sparisca anche sto qua con il pelato e col nano)


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Aprile 2015)

Sto seguendo la trasmissione. Suma ha anche detto che le foto di Mr.Pink e fidanzata non c'entrano nulla con il futuro del Milan. E ha ribadito il concetto dicendo che i cinesi non esistono. Anzi ha pronunciato una frase criptica:" Io da milanista tiferei per i cinesi ma il problema e'... Chi li ha visti?".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti?"*



Ancora Suma aggiornato. Il direttore di Milan Channel è nel panico, critica Sky, lancia frecciate a Bee, nega l'esistenza dei cinesi e invita tutti alla calma.


----------



## Petrecte (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mai visto cosi Suma,è chiaro che ha capito che stanno facendo fuori Galliani



Il Condor sente stingersi il cappio al collo e sguinzaglia i suoi fidi cagnolini nella speranza di destabilizzare la trattativa .... forse per poi subentrare e ricoprire il ruolo del mediatore che ricucisce e salva la situazione .....


----------



## markjordan (30 Aprile 2015)

io mantengo il mio pronostico di ieri
oggi= scarico bee
domani accordo coi cinesi

seriamente , i contabili stanno analizzando , mica vendi x 500m dopo un controllo di 1 giorno


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ancora Suma aggiornato. Il direttore di Milan Channel è nel panico, critica Sky, lancia frecciate a Bee e invita tutti alla calma.



Galliani e _all-in_.

Quindo ancora niente di fatto... Galliani sta provando a salvare il posto.


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Teatrino? Ma per cosa? Non vendere e ripianare i meno 90 mln e rotti di bilancio e beccarsi insulti e contestazioni? Non vendere più a Bee ma alla cordata cinese di cui si è tanto parlato? Cosa ci guadagnerebbe con l'ennesimo teatrino?
> Bisogna solo stare calmi e vedere cosa succede, anche se stare calmi vedendo cosa sta combinando questa non - società non è facile.
> Non so quali sono di preciso le offerte che ha ricevuto, non so cosa ha in testa il nano riguardo a Milan e politica ma di sicuro se ci fosse un'offerta di 1 miliardo di euro in uno, due o tre anni che sia, non potrebbe non vendere pur essendo folle



Forse stanno temporeggiando in attesa di un rilancio della cordata cinese


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Forse stanno temporeggiando in attesa di un rilancio della cordata cinese



Però sta(nno) cominciando a dire che non esistono...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



Ancora Suma, stavolta difende palesemente Galliani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ancora Suma, stavolta difende palesemente Galliani.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."



Se c'era ancora qualche dubbio...


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Parole di Suma aggiornate. Bombe contro Bee.



Che tristezza... Suma è veramente infimo.. Ma d'altronde uno che si è fatto insultare in diretta da Maurizio Mosca non si può pretendere che sia un signore...
Poi secondo me ci prova gusto ad essere insultato..


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Dai Raga ma secondo voi veramente salta tutto per un intervista ? Ma con chi abbiamo a che fare ? È ovvio che domani aspetta la controproposta dei cinesi .. Non ci credo neanche che a questi livelli succeda una cosa del genere ... Voi sottovalutate il nano ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Mi pare di capire che Bee ha tutte le intenzioni di silurare Galliani. Io il pelato in società non lo voglio, è un cancro. Non so se il siluramento di Galliani significherebbe che Berlusconi dovrebbe pagargli subito il compenso di fine rapporto. Certo che iniziare il nuovo corso con Galliani ancora al suo posto, pronto a fare "affari" con i soliti procuratori compagni di merende, sarebbe a dir poco snervante.


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Chi e il pazzo che vuole "assorbire il know how" e mette Galliani AD ?

Per caso vogliono imparare come si fa un bucco di 100 mln in bilancio per una squadra decima in campionato e piena di mediocri ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Povero Gallo, sente che la poltrona scricchiola e che fa? Chiama a raccolta tutti i suoi infimi cani scodinzolanti.
Il giorno in cui te ne andrai sarà sempre troppo tardi, codardo

Su Suma c'è poco da dire, se l'hanno messo a fare il direttore a MC, un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



Roba da pazzi. Poi venitemi a dire che il Gallo non è il male del Milan impersonificato. Se salta la trattativa solo perchè lui non vuole schiodarsi dalla poltrona, sarebbe veramente da prendere a randellate.

Maledetto.

PS: Bee idolo assoluto, lo voglio presidente subito


----------



## Dapone (30 Aprile 2015)

Figurati se salta per Galliani. 1mld ragazzi.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



quindi Lee ad Arcore qualche settimana fa ce lo siamo sognati?


----------



## Juventino30 (30 Aprile 2015)

Voi ragionate tutti sul presupposto di cessione di quote di maggioranza, ma se invece Berlusconi volesse cedere solo quote di minoranza? Non viene a nessuno questo dubbio?


----------



## Marilson (30 Aprile 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Voi ragionate tutti sul presupposto di cessione di quote di maggioranza, ma se invece Berlusconi volesse cedere solo quote di minoranza? Non viene a nessuno questo dubbio?



già fatto questo discorso. Nessuno compra quote di minoranza, mette soldi e fa decidere ad altri


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo bene.

Avete ragione ragazzi, è difficile non farsi prendere dal nervoso in queste situazioni. Purtroppo siamo tutti scottati dal passato "recente" ed è veramente frustrante.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

appena postate sul suo profilo


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (30 Aprile 2015)

boh, magari le foto ingannano ma non mi sembra uno con la faccia piena di tensione


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> appena postate sul suo profilo



Di sicuro non è da Giannino


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*





Snake ha scritto:


> appena postate sul suo profilo



Ha scritto: Dinner with my friend, Filippo Ricci.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



ormai aspetto il 2 maggio... ora come ora mi ronzano in testa solo insulti e istinti omicidi


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

sto filippo ricci ce l'avrà qualche account facebook o twitter, magari ci da qualche scoop


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sto filippo ricci ce l'avrà qualche account facebook o twitter, magari ci da qualche scoop



Si, sta su Facebook e Twitter (che aggiorna di meno). Dovrebbe essere il fratello di Stefano Ricci che possiede un'azienda di abbigliamento. Sono di Firenze.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



A pensarci bene però..... Suma si contraddice da solo... Fa la sparata dicendo di preferire i cinesi ma dice anche che i cinesi non esistono... QUindi o sei matto... oppure ci prende tutti in giro


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi pare di capire che Bee ha tutte le intenzioni di silurare Galliani. Io il pelato in società non lo voglio, è un cancro. Non so se il siluramento di Galliani significherebbe che Berlusconi dovrebbe pagargli subito il compenso di fine rapporto. Certo che iniziare il nuovo corso con Galliani ancora al suo posto, pronto a fare "affari" con i soliti procuratori compagni di merende, sarebbe a dir poco snervante.



Il fatto che Galliani, al contrario di Barbara, non fosse presente a nessuna riunione ad Arcore in questi giorni mi fa pensare abbastanza..se poi com'è probabile resterà un altro anno avrà comunque un ruolo marginale e non avrà alcun potere decisionale. Sono il primo a volerlo lontano dal Milan ma se si limitasse al ruolo di AD, quindi ai rapporti in lega, diritti tv ecc.. non sarebbe assolutamente un male, il problema è che ormai si sente il dio in terra capace di fare tutto da solo con risultati che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (30 Aprile 2015)

vabbè ma è normale che AG non era ad Arcore. Non è un azionista.


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A pensarci bene però..... Suma si contraddice da solo... Fa la sparata dicendo di preferire i cinesi ma dice anche che i cinesi non esistono... QUindi o sei matto... oppure ci prende tutti in giro



O i cinesi ci sono,ma hanno offerto una cifra più bassa di Mr Bee,e il nano sta cercando di creare un'asta.Ma i cinesi(che non sono scemi) da quello che si legge in giro avrebbero già pronta un'altra squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A pensarci bene però..... Suma si contraddice da solo... Fa la sparata dicendo di preferire i cinesi ma dice anche che i cinesi non esistono... QUindi o sei matto... oppure ci prende tutti in giro





ralf ha scritto:


> O i cinesi ci sono,ma hanno offerto una cifra più bassa di Mr Bee,e il nano sta cercando di creare un'asta.Ma i cinesi(che non sono scemi) da quello che si legge in giro avrebbero già pronta un'altra squadra.



O è un modo diverso per dire che non vuole nessun altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Galliani, al contrario di Barbara, non fosse presente a nessuna riunione ad Arcore in questi giorni mi fa pensare abbastanza..se poi com'è probabile resterà un altro anno avrà comunque un ruolo marginale e non avrà alcun potere decisionale. Sono il primo a volerlo lontano dal Milan ma se si limitasse al ruolo di AD, quindi ai rapporti in lega, diritti tv ecc.. non sarebbe assolutamente un male, il problema è che ormai si sente il dio in terra capace di fare tutto da solo con risultati che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


Galliani, ogni volta cui è stato assegnata una mansione, non è mai riuscito a cooperare con colleghi in modo fruttuoso. Galliani di fatto, in un modo o nell'altro, prima ha cambiato mansione a Leonardo al fine di toglierselo dai piedi, poi ha allontanato la figura di Maldini al quale spettava un compito di un certo prestigio in società. Senza dimenticare l'incompatibilità con Barbara Berlusconi e la nomina di un DS fantoccio per garantire all'antennista di agire in totale autonomia nello svolgimento del suo (fallimentare e disastroso) incarico. Tutto ciò per dire che laddove c'è Galliani, c'è monarchia. Anzi la degenerazione della monarchia, ossia la tirannide. Per questo va allontanato immediatamente, senza dargli alcuna possibilità.


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (30 Aprile 2015)

MA solo a me sembra ovvio che questo bee sia un uomo di facciata della doyen o di qualche altro potente che vuole entrare nel calcio italiano dalla porta di servizio, magari senza essere visto, e senza mostrare i documenti alla dogana...
voi veramente vi fidate di un tailandese che nessuno conosce (forbes unica fonte internazionale attendibile lo ha pubblicamente sbeffeggiato) le cui uniche notizie sono di zanzate varie fatte nel suo passato ( testadilegno perfetta) che fa dichiarazione improbabili ( i casciavit questo non sa nemmeno cosa e chi siano) che viee reclamizzato da giornalistini (che si venderebbero i parenti per fare un misero scoop) perché abbiamo esaurito la pazienza verso il berlusca zio fester e tutta la combricola????
la possibilità che questo sprema il più possibile dal milan. lo distrugga e se ne torni in Tailandia e chi sé visto sé visto sappiate che è concreta 
Chiediamoci quali siano gli INTERESSI (perché di quello si tratta ,non pensiamo neanche solo per un momento che qui si abbia qualcosa a che fare con l'AMORE il nostro amore ) nell'entrare nel milan....
non consideriamo neanche per un momento che berlusca stia facendo un sacrificio , l'ultimo sacrificio e stia cercando di metterci nelle mani giuste??? 
nelle mani dove tutto è trasparente, dove si sa da dove arrivano i cash dove il progetto è trasparente e gli interessi chiari ???


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



.


----------



## Hammer (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai Raga ma secondo voi veramente salta tutto per un intervista ? Ma con chi abbiamo a che fare ? È ovvio che domani aspetta la controproposta dei cinesi .. Non ci credo neanche che a questi livelli succeda una cosa del genere ... Voi sottovalutate il nano ...



Ma infatti, puzza troppo. Berlusconi la tira volutamente per le lunghe, avrà anche settant'anni ma è un uomo d'affari.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] niente insulti qui su


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> .


Quindi: con Mr. Bee Galliani è comunque fuori (e Barbara ieri sera usciva da Arcore con il sorriso stampato in faccia, a sentire Bellinazzo), e quindi per salvare Adriano si invocano i cinesi, che non è che non ci sono, ma che ancora non hanno fatto la loro proposta. Questa è la posizione di Suma. Interessante quell'altro profilo: Berlusconi avrebbe tentato di difendere Galliani davanti a Taechaubol (la colpa dell'attuale fallimento tecnico della squadra sarebbe del budget risicato messo a disposizione sul mercato, non da scelte comunque discutibili del Geometra) ma Mr. Bee non avrebbe sentito ragioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma attacca Sky e lancia frecciate contro Bee: "Ha puntato molto su questa trattativa, l'ha fatta sua per fare audience, ma era normale che non finisse oggi. L'accordo non si fa in base a quanto valutano il Milan. Da questa decisione si deciderà il futuro di tutto. Bee ha guadagnato il rispetto della famiglia Berlusconi, anche di Marina, ma rispetto non vuol dire entusiasmo. Vogliono capire se lasciano nelle mani giuste. Tutte le notizie sono uscite fuori solo da una delle due parti. Parlano di low profile ma invece...Berlusconi non si fa dettare l'agenda dalle cordate mediatiche. L'ambiente è infiammabile, la gente non è lucida, basta vendere e va bene tutto. Fa bene Berlusconi a rimanere freddo. Le foto Pink-Silvio non c'entrano nulla col Milan. Pure io vorrei i cinesi, ma chi li ha visti? Berlusconi trattando la cessione di quote ha fatto capire che Galliani ha fatto quello che poteva con i soldi a disposizione."*



Il problema è la posizione di Galliani, dai. 
Se la nuova proprietà non lo riconferma, non si vende.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*In attesa di nuove news, grazie a tutti voi!* -) http://www.milanworld.net/record-mw-e-primo-posto-su-google-vt27736.html#post683236


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*

Mi sembra una nuova (terribile) notizia, non credo ne abbiano parlato prima? Io ho acceso la TV solo ora, non ho seguito la serata.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*
> 
> Mi sembra una nuova (terribile) notizia, non credo ne abbiano parlato prima? Io ho acceso la TV solo ora, non ho seguito la serata.



Più o meno la sensazione è questa. Però non posso credere che Galliani abbia il potere di convincere B. a tirarsi indietro perchè gli hanno sfilato la poltrona.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*




Peppe Di Stefano, oggi pomeriggio, aveva fiutato l'aria. Indovinando.

Se finisce così (male, malissimo) il Milan è ufficialmente peggio che fallito.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*



Galliani colpisce ancora.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



anzi no, #colpadiallegri


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*
> 
> Mi sembra una nuova (terribile) notizia, non credo ne abbiano parlato prima? Io ho acceso la TV solo ora, non ho seguito la serata.



Berlusconi non capisce un ca...volo come al solito!!! VATTENEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*
> 
> Mi sembra una nuova (terribile) notizia, non credo ne abbiano parlato prima? Io ho acceso la TV solo ora, non ho seguito la serata.



Così si finisce in Serie B


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*
> 
> Mi sembra una nuova (terribile) notizia, non credo ne abbiano parlato prima? Io ho acceso la TV solo ora, non ho seguito la serata.


Ok, buona fortuna a coprire 100 milioni di debito allora.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, ma vi seguo da tantissimo tempo. Complimenti per il lavoro che fate, siete sempre sul pezzo e super aggiornati. Rientrando in topic, sono veramente rammaricato per queste notizie che cominciano a filtrare, ho sentito ora ora su sky, nel programma football night dire che berlusconi non vorrebbe lasciare la barca ora che sta affondando, dando un immagine di perdente, e soprattutto con la tifoseria che contesta. Insomma il nostro peggior incubo si sta realizzando


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*



Galliani. Cosa vuole? Questa è solo colpa di Galliani. Son sicuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*



Altro che Lee o fantomatiche tattiche pro cordate cinesi, qui la situazione sembra essere sempre ben più semplice e drammatica.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Conflitti tra personaggi fininvest? Come se contassero qualcosa..che decide e Berlusconi


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altro che Lee o fantomatiche tattiche pro cordate cinesi, qui la situazione sembra essere sempre ben più semplice e drammatica.



Quanto sto rimpiangendo la mia fiducia di questo pomeriggio.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altro che Lee o fantomatiche tattiche pro cordate cinesi, qui la situazione sembra essere sempre ben più semplice e drammatica.



Troppo esposti e troppo spericolati i vari cortigiani lecchini che, se ci fosse davvero la possibilità di una cessione della proprietà, non si farebbero alcun problema a cambiare casacca e deretano.

Anche quello è un segnale fortissimo.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Maggio 2015)

Continua la colossale presa in giro. Non vuole dare un'immagine perdente di sè, ma se non vende e non vuole investire la situazione non può che peggiorare. Pensa che tutti i tifosi siano fessi? Se non vende le ragioni sono ben altre...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Ahi ahi ahi

Ecco la Gazzetta in edicola oggi 1 Maggio


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*
> 
> Mi sembra una nuova (terribile) notizia, non credo ne abbiano parlato prima? Io ho acceso la TV solo ora, non ho seguito la serata.



Se non vende a Bee e perchè vende ai Cinesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Tutte balle , non può coprire i 100 milioni di passivo in bilancio ... Non lo farà mai .. È solo questione di giorni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.

Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

BORIS the BLADE ha scritto:


> MA solo a me sembra ovvio che questo bee sia un uomo di facciata della doyen o di qualche altro potente che vuole entrare nel calcio italiano dalla porta di servizio, magari senza essere visto, e senza mostrare i documenti alla dogana...
> voi veramente vi fidate di un tailandese che nessuno conosce (forbes unica fonte internazionale attendibile lo ha pubblicamente sbeffeggiato) le cui uniche notizie sono di zanzate varie fatte nel suo passato ( testadilegno perfetta) che fa dichiarazione improbabili ( i casciavit questo non sa nemmeno cosa e chi siano) che viee reclamizzato da giornalistini (che si venderebbero i parenti per fare un misero scoop) perché abbiamo esaurito la pazienza verso il berlusca zio fester e tutta la combricola????
> la possibilità che questo sprema il più possibile dal milan. lo distrugga e se ne torni in Tailandia e chi sé visto sé visto sappiate che è concreta
> Chiediamoci quali siano gli INTERESSI (perché di quello si tratta ,non pensiamo neanche solo per un momento che qui si abbia qualcosa a che fare con l'AMORE il nostro amore ) nell'entrare nel milan....
> ...


Berlusconi conosce solo le trasparenze dei vestitini delle ragazzine.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi ahi
> 
> Ecco la Gazzetta in edicola oggi 1 Maggio





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutte balle , non può coprire i 100 milioni di passivo in bilancio ... Non lo farà mai .. È solo questione di giorni


Ma infatti me lo chiedo pure io. Ok non vuoi più vendere, quindi ti tieni una società con un debito mostruoso che non farà le coppe, una tifoseria contro che ha manifestato il proprio malcontento numerose volte, una squadra scarsissima e da rifondare, ma senza 1 euro non si può fare praticamente nulla. Che senso ha non vendere? Berlusconi è capace di tutto, ma non vendere e rifiutare 1 miliardo di euro per un Milan in questa situazione drammatica è qualcosa di insolito.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*



Se non vuole lasciare da perdente allora investa 100 milioni di euro per i cartellini dei giocatori nel mercato estivo. Siccome non mi sembra abbia voglia di investire alcunchè ciò che può accadere è solamente un peggioramento delle prestazioni della squadra. Ergo, se non accetta l'offerta di Mister Bee i motivi sono ben altri. Se resta lui bye bye Milan comunque...


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*



Vabbè, Barbara conta come il due di picche. Il peso ce l'hanno Marina&Piersilvio


----------



## aleslash (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*


Devi vendereeee


----------



## Principe (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*



Si da un lato lo posso anche capire ma è colpa sua ad aver lasciato il peggior dirigente del mondo attaccato alla sedia altrimenti navigheremmo in Ben altre acque magari non vincenti ma certo non le melma in cui siamo adesso . Silvio vendi per il bene di tutti .


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*


no vabbè qui stiamo rasentando il ridicolo..ma poi i fenomeni della curva che m******e hanno scritto??
in pratica hanno detto "o vendi o ritorni a essere quello dei tempi d'oro", ora certo che berlusconi non vuole vendere e far la figura del fesso ma che vuol dire lasciargli la scelta a lui??? ha 90 anni non capisce piu un c****o , ragazzi questo pensa di tornare a investire magari, ma sarebbe una sciagura questa decisione! ormai i tempi sono cambiati finiremmo nel baratro


----------

